# tents?



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

How many of you are using a Clark Jungle Hammock as your shelter on your trips?

I think they are one of the best things since sliced bread. They are light, small, and no sharp edges to poke goats sides. The best thing is you can use them as a chair when cooking meals and talking to friends. You can set them up in extremely steep terrain and when you wake in the morning it doesnâ€™t feel like you slept on a bunch of rocks.

I was staying in one on a trip and a friend of mine was staying in a bivy sack. I should have tied up the goats but I left them untied so they could feed. Well that night I kept on hearing my buddy pushing goats off his sleeping bag. All 6 goats thought his bed was pretty soft. He kept on getting woken up with 6 goats lying or standing on top of him. It was all funny until one of them peed on him. 

Well he now has a jungle hammock.

Lets see some pictures of your camping setups!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I had a Hennessey hammock for many years. Can't ue a hammock anymore but I loved it. The only goat problem I had was that they liked to walk back and forth under it at night making it pitch like a boat on fast water. Kind of fun actually.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

I've only hered good things about those hammocks. I've got to get me one.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

The hammocks are pretty comfy, I wouldn't want to get stuck in one for an extended cold wet spell. I enjoy having a wood stove in the tent and have 5 tents with stove jacks that are packable.

Kifaru 16 man tipi and Arctic stove, 24.5 lbs easily packed, huge tent.

Kifaru Supertarp/Annex and small stove, about 4 lbs, my solo shelter.

Alaknak 12'x12", made with realite material, made by Montana Canvas. Throw out the pole sets and the heavy steel stakes, gets them around 30 lbs.

Alaknak 10'x10', same as above, couple lbs lighter.

Cabela's Alaknak, made with nylon in China :evil: , once again leave the heavy pole sets and stakes at home, nice tent.

The Kifaru tents are floorless, which is nice in many cases, but can take some getting used to. They are subject to some condensation, liners will keep the drips at bay and make them very comfy. They come in a variety of sizes, all easily packed tent, poles, stakes and stove.

The Alaknaks are some big tents with floors. A bit heavier, tie outs to trip over, but nice back country shelter too. Takes a full size goat to handle them, bulky and have to be flopped over the top of the saddle to pack them, wouldn't be the best for bushwacking off the trail.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been using a Hennesey Hammock for a few years. There are some good things and some bad. The good things are that it's light, comfy, keeps me up off the hard, cold, wet, snakey, buggy, ground, and has a built in bug net. I have spent some long rainy nights and afternoons in it and it's a lot better than being cooped up in a tent on the ground. The bad things, for me anyway, are that it's a bit of a job getting in and out of it. Once I'm in, it's great, but getting into it, and into my sleeping bag, it a bit of work. And I have to get up to pee several times each night, so that's more of an issue for me than for some folks. Also a hammock is a solo sleeping system. That's not so good if you like to snuggle up with somebody else. The goats sometimes walk thru the guy lines that hold the rainfly out, but they would do that with a tent also. 

I have been thinking about a Clark Jungle hammock. Are they easier to get in and out of than a Hennesey?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

My goats got really good about not barging through the tieouts. I used a hennessy for years as I said, but I think if I had seen the Clark first I would have gotten that instead. I like the type that tie out on four corners as it's more like a bed than a cocoon.

I hade to quit using my Hennessy when I started getting muscle cramps in the middle of the night as I couldn't get out of it once the legs locked up.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd have to add that I'm in more favor of the Clark too, doesn't wrap around as much due to the poles on each end and the bowed supports over the top. Also, they can be used on the ground, if you need that option, set up like a small bivy. I used to fight getting the hammocks set up tight enough, maybe I just weigh to much :lol: , but I put a ratchet strap in with my jungle hammock and it makes the adjusting the tension a snap.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey folks, I need to make a correction, after further review, the hammock I decribed using was the Blue Ridge Camping Hammock, not the Clark. Back when I bought the hammock I believe they called it a Jungle hammock, thus my error.


----------



## ShuteyePackgoats (Dec 17, 2008)

We have used many different types of tents. Currently we use our Mountain Hareware and North Face ones the most.

We also have packed our Hennessey hammock along with us but we are not often in the timber. Camping above the timberline we have little use for our Hennessey hammock so we have decided to sale it and put the money towards Hilleberg Nallo GT tent and perhaps we will add the Akto for spike camp.

Shuteye Packgoats
The Yorks


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I like a hammock better than a tent when the weather is wet. With a 10x10 Campmor tarp as a rainfly I have a pretty good size dry area under the hammock for my stuff, for getting dressed, etc. The goats have their own tarp nearby and they've learned to stay out of my area, mostly. They are pretty clever devils, tho, :twisted: and they know that when I'm in my hammock I can't do anything but yell at them if they start messing around with my stuff! 

The ratchet strap for tightening the hammock line is a great idea. My Hennesey hammock is the biggest (Explorer Asym) but it's still just barely big enough for me (I'm 6-3), so I would like to find one that's a bit bigger. The way to get into and out of the Hennesey is a bit wierd too.

If my wife or my nephew come with me I like to use a 3 person tent, as long as the weather isn't wet, because I think it's more efficient to have one shelter for 2 people. But unless it can be set up on a flat place with no rocks, snow, or mud, it's sure not as comfy as the hammock.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Those Kifau tipi's are hard to beat(i really need one), but like everything of quality they are not cheap.
Nate


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I always used a ratchet strap on mine and also on my highline, since I'm a wimp when it comes to tightening things tight enough.


----------



## Lightfoot Packgoats (Dec 12, 2008)

We use an Oware pyramid tent, one center pole and 8 lightweight stakes. It is made of silcon impregnated nylon and weighs about 8 pounds with pole and stakes and sleeps all four of us plus our two dogs and gear. The footprint is 10X10 feet. This is basicaly a lightweight rainfly, no floor, no windows, no screen, just the nylon pyramid.

We've found it super easy to dry off in the mornings (no wet floor) and pack (just stuff it in its little sack like a mini sleeping bag), the pole rides on my pack but it telescopes down and could ride on a goat. Randy got the super lightweight stakes that feel like feathers.

We have to have a 4 man tent as we pack with our two daughters. We actually have two pyramid tents, the other one is smaller, it is a Chuinard pyramid and is 21 years old and working fine, it is better for 2 or three people. Randy and I used that tent exclusively until Sierra was born and we got the larger pyramid. We've also got a Costco special, a little 4 man for tent camping that has a floor and such. It is the kid's favorite for sleepovers with friends.

I've got lightweight tarps that serve as ground cloths or emergency rain tarps.

I suppose for solo trips Carolyn's set up is the best but we will have to wait on that until college is behind our kids!

My dream tent is a Kifiru tipi tent with a lightweight woostove....

Charlie Goggin
Lightfoot Packgoats


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I use a OR alpine bivy, but I'm getting away from iy b/c I'm a little big. I picked up a Golite Shanri-la 3, only use it once so far. Its a lite weight TP with floor. The biggest I have packed is a Cabelas 4 man Alaska Guide model, nice but a little heavy.


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a Kifaru 8 man tent and a stove to go with it. The foot print of this tent is 15 by 18 so you have to have a good size area to set up in. The tent will sweat inside. I have added 2 half moon ground tarps that are placed about 18" apart down the middle of the tent so you can walk through the middle of the tent without getting things dirty.They have helped alot with inside moisture. There are 2 zippered doors. The stove will dry everything out in short order. Most tents seem to comfotably hold about half the amount of people as advertised. This holds true here also but you can stand up and move around in it. It's a snap to set up. They are tuff but not goat proof. I had one of my guys step on the side of the tent when my son tried to catch him. Put a hole in it. Kifaru patched it free of charge. I use it for a base camp, but use a tarp for one night camps. The stove is another story. Both are great. Steve


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

Warm tent, hot meal, great way to end the day.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya a glowing stove like that gives me job security being a wildland firefighter..haha
Nate


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya!!! That's kinda scarry looking...yet toasty at the same time.


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I've looked Kifaru TPs, But CAAAACHINGGGG, spendy :mrgreen:


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

Kifaru stoves will get hot really fast and will cool down just as fast.You do have to watch the bottem side of the stove as it will toast the grass. Put some rocks under the stove as a berrier and they will also hold the heat longer. Steve


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

jross said:


> I've been using a Hennesey Hammock for a few years. There are some good things and some bad. The good things are that it's light, comfy, keeps me up off the hard, cold, wet, snakey, buggy, ground, and has a built in bug net. I have spent some long rainy nights and afternoons in it and it's a lot better than being cooped up in a tent on the ground. The bad things, for me anyway, are that it's a bit of a job getting in and out of it. Once I'm in, it's great, but getting into it, and into my sleeping bag, it a bit of work. And I have to get up to pee several times each night, so that's more of an issue for me than for some folks. Also a hammock is a solo sleeping system. That's not so good if you like to snuggle up with somebody else. The goats sometimes walk thru the guy lines that hold the rainfly out, but they would do that with a tent also.
> 
> I have been thinking about a Clark Jungle hammock. Are they easier to get in and out of than a Hennesey?


The regular one person clark is also eaysier to get in and out of than the hennesey.

the clark has a 2 person hammock now. I dont know how the 2 person is because I havent seen them yet.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a bro in law, that has used many things in mountaineering, and swears by the Clark Hammocks, 
He tested out the double with my sister a few months ago and they said it worked out fine. Thats in the Wasatch Range in Utah in the Snow & Cold, knowing him, the higher up the mountain the better. (Not sure my sister is used to the cold yet, as they moved from Dallas tx 2 months ago, lol welcome to utah) 

Some day I will get the ex large one, when the budget says I can. lol Wish I could get a couple of doubles for the kids, and several singles... 

But until then, just the usual ole pack size tents. = extra weight.
vs the hammocks.


----------



## windsking55 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am usually up where there are no trees for a hammock. Check out the products at tarptent.com I have spent some nasty weather nights in Henry's products and kept dry and cozy. I don'think that he has a product that weighs over 3#.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

I would second the Henry Shire tarp tent. I have also sewn my own, based upon design from Ray Jardine (http://www.rayjardine.com/index.shtml) which I highly recommend as well.

Below is a photo from a setup using a tree on one end and a stick on the other, but it sets up equally as well with sticks or hiking poles on both ends.










In this case, I also hung the optional net tent to keep bugs at bay.

My weights for this setup are:

Tarp w/ Guys = 18.125 
Tarp Stuff Sack = 0.375 
NetTent = 14.875
NetTent Stuff Sack = 0.25
6 MSR Groundhog Stakes = 3.75 
Stake Stuff Sack 0.125 
Tyvek Groundclock = 7.5

Total = 45 oz.

In many seasons I can drop the net tent and get under 2 lbs! That's for everythying, guy lines, stuff sacks, and stakes!


----------

